# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75 gal pic Updated 8-12-03



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

just seeing if I got this right!
OK I finally did it! lol I just replanted my 75 gal tank. What do you think?

[This message was edited by Rupey on Fri August 08 2003 at 07:11 AM.]

[This message was edited by Rupey on Tue August 12 2003 at 07:11 AM.]


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

just seeing if I got this right!
OK I finally did it! lol I just replanted my 75 gal tank. What do you think?

[This message was edited by Rupey on Fri August 08 2003 at 07:11 AM.]

[This message was edited by Rupey on Tue August 12 2003 at 07:11 AM.]


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I think it looks great!

If anything, I'd look into adding some glosso to the foreground.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice tank Rupey! Everything looks like it's growing really well in there. How old are you C. balansae? Mine have yet to achieve any thickness.....


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 9, 2003)

Rupey I think your tank looks fantastic. I have a 75 gal. also and mine looks really pathetic compared to yours. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Looks nice indeed. Everything needs to settle down and grown in and you will have some nice aquascape. Stargrass is looking excellent in that right corner.


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the nice replies. Phil, the C. Balansae has been in there for about 4 months now. Started off with three scragely plants from the lfs and they've really taken off! I've taken about 8 others out of the tank allready.I know I have to many different plants in there now but waiting to see what grows and then will go from there. I'll take another pic soon and show you how its coming along!


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok its been about a week. I took another picture to see how the plants have grown. The E. Stellata has taken off pretty good and so has the B. Japonica. I'll bee trimming the stargrass tonight and rearanging the left side a bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Great growth.

Keep us posted with new pictures.


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Did a bad thing last week. I decided to get all the krib juveniles out of the tank along with some of the many black mollies I had. Four days after I noticed green algae on alot of leaves and couldn't figure out why? I checked my nitrate and it was at 0! I guess removing that many fish at once did it. Increased my nitrate dosing to compensate for the removed fish. Hopefully it will get rid of the algae. I gotta learn to keep my hands out of the tank!! lol


----------

